#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  Do you think Agritech will help us to provide enough?

## Bhavya

Our world population is increasing day by day so did the question for food. As we all know food is one of the most necessary things for our living. So we need more farming to provide more food to the world. Scientists say that new agritech technology will help us to provide enough foods to the people of the world. But Do you think it's possible? Will agritech help us to provide more farming products? Guys, let me know your answers in the comments.

----------

